# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  GSM Multi HUB v.0.5.1

## TIGER_GSM

GSM Multi HUB v.0.5.1   
LG 3G
- CU320, CU400, CU405, CU500, CU500V, KU380, KU990,
- MU500, MU550, TU500, TU550, U990, AND MORE…
- Unlock
- Change IMEI
- Change Bluetooth Address
- Use original USB Cable Motorola P2k
- Read Info
- Master Reset
- Master Clear
- Reset User Code
- Restart Nokia
- USB Mode
– Read Info
— Read Security Code
— Read MMC Password
-PM & RPL Tool
– Create RPL from PM Samsung
- Read Info
- Reset Eeprom
- Use original USB Cable Sony Ericsson
- Read Info
- Read Memory Status
- Master Reset
- Ringer Control
- SMS Function
– Send
– Receive Unlock Code Generators
1. Alcatel
– Mandarina Duck, C825, C820, V770
– C700, C701, C707, C717, V670, Playboy, ELLE N3
– S215, S218, S319, S320, S321
– S520, Miss Sixty 2. Huawei
– E156, E155, E1550, E1552, E156G, E160, E160G, E161, E166, E169, E169G,
E170, E172, E176, E1762, E180, E182E, E196, E226, E270, E271, E272, E510,
E612, E618, E620, E630, E630+, E660, E660A, E800, E870, E880, EG162, E880,
EG162, EG162G, EG602, EG602G
– Unlock code Calculator
— Direct Unlocker/Reader
— Relock modem
— Counter Reset 3. Vodafone Modem
– K2540, K3515, K3520, K3565, K3520, K3565
– Unlock code Calculator
— Direct Unlocker/Reader
— Relock modem
— Counter Reset 4. LG
– 510, 520, 510w Type 1, 510w Type 2, 7010, 7020, B1200, M1200, B1300, 1300,
G510, KG110, W3000 5. VK
– VKi230, VKi200, VK200 6. ZTE
– SAGE, SFR 114, SFR 231, SFR 232, SFR 241, SFR 251, SFR 341, SFR 342, SFR 343,
SFR Messenger Edition 251, N281, Orange Miami, Orange Rio, Orange Rome, Orange Vegas,
Vodafone Indie, ZTE A261+, ZTE X670, ZTE X760, ZTE F100, ZTE X761, ZTE X960, ZTE X990,
ZTE GX670, ZTE GX760, ZTE GX761, ZTE GR230, T-Mobile Vairy Touch, TMN 5000 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## zm1963

merciiiiii

----------


## bouhelal

مشكوووووووووووور   اخينا ـ

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك  اخي_

----------


## maroc-nck

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## khalidovitch

مشكور

----------


## karimovic44

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## sizou

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## mouradrep

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## kamal061

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*تسلم ايدك ياريس* *بعد اذنك لدي نسخة احدث ساقوم برفعها*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*UPDATE GSM Multi HUB v.0.5.2 SUPPORTED DEVICES:  LG 3G
- CU320, CU400, CU405, CU500, CU500V, KU380, KU990,
- MU500, MU550, TU500, TU550, U990, AND MORE...
- Unlock
- Change IMEI
- Change Bluetooth Address
- Use original USB Cable  Motorola P2k
- Read Info
- Master Reset
- Master Clear
- Reset User Code
- Restart  Nokia
- USB Mode
-- Read Info
--- Read Security Code
--- Read MMC Password
-PM & RPL Tool
-- Create RPL from PM  Samsung
- Read Info
- Reset Eeprom
- Use original USB Cable  Sony Ericsson
- Read Info
- Read Memory Status
- Master Reset
- Ringer Control
- SMS Function
-- Send
-- Receive  Unlock Code Generators
1. Alcatel
-- Mandarina Duck, C825, C820, V770
-- C700, C701, C707, C717, V670, Playboy, ELLE N3
-- S215, S218, S319, S320, S321
-- S520, Miss Sixty  2. Huawei
-- E156, E155, E1550, E1552, E156G, E160, E160G, E161, E166, E169, E169G,
E170, E172, E176, E1762, E180, E182E, E196, E226, E270, E271, E272, E510,
E612, E618, E620, E630, E630+, E660, E660A, E800, E870, E880, EG162, E880,
EG162, EG162G, EG602, EG602G
-- Unlock code Calculator
--- Direct Unlocker/Reader
--- Relock modem
--- Counter Reset 
3. Vodafone Modem
-- K2540, K3515, K3520, K3565, K3520, K3565
-- Unlock code Calculator
--- Direct Unlocker/Reader
--- Relock modem
--- Counter Reset 
4. LG
-- 510, 520, 510w Type 1, 510w Type 2, 7010, 7020, B1200, M1200, B1300, 1300,
G510, KG110, W3000 
5. VK
-- VKi230, VKi200, VK200 
6. ZTE
-- SAGE, SFR 114, SFR 231, SFR 232, SFR 241, SFR 251, SFR 341, SFR 342, SFR 343, 
SFR Messenger Edition 251, N281,  Orange Miami, Orange Rio, Orange Rome, Orange Vegas, 
Vodafone Indie, ZTE A261+, ZTE X670, ZTE X760, ZTE F100, ZTE X761, ZTE X960, ZTE X990, 
ZTE GX670, ZTE GX760, ZTE GX761, ZTE GR230, T-Mobile Vairy Touch, TMN 5000  انسخ ملفات التحديث الي نفس فولدر التحديث السابق GSM Multi HUB v.0.5.1 واستمتع بالنسخة الجديدة* *GSM Multi HUB v.0.5.2 ويوجد ابديت جديد من يتحص عليه الرجاء رفعه بالموقع بعد التاكد من مجانيته  التحديث بالمرفقات بعد الرد علي الموضوع*

----------


## hesine_123

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## safealhag

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

